# Taking Control



## My Freemasonry (Feb 11, 2015)

One of the problems in Freemasonry is a problem that is indigenous to most large, prestigious organizations, societies and politics. It is that these prominent groups attract leaders who are all about gaining the position of leadership and little about improving or growing the group. We call these people medal or title chasers. They get to be top leader not by what they do but who they know, by favors and even bribery.

There is an old saying: “Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.” The fact that leadership positions in these groups brings to the leader a lot of power and prestige can be a corruptible factor. This tendency is not confined to private groups and societies. We can see it in large corporations and in politics.

Some good well intentioned people who obtain leadership face such a quagmire when they get to the top that they decide not to push for reforms. They are not up to a fight, a bloody battle where they will have to make some tough decisions for the good of the organization

Either leadership type will “go with the flow” and cruise through their time in office refusing to create any waves lest they lose their coveted position. They are caretakers, seat warmers, who cruise and smooze through their time as top leader. But in the long run the group suffers.

None of this describes the leadership style of Grand Princess Captain Lucille Samuel. Not a wilting flower, Samuel is all into building relationships based on TRUST, SINCERITY & THE GOOD OF THE ORDER. At the same time she refuses to accept mediocrity and will not hesitate to discipline those who are bringing her Order down. Lastly she is not afraid to vocally criticize her Order demanding that it straighten up and fly right.

Here in the second Allocution The Beehive has published from Grand Princess Captain Samuel given at her Grand Session last week she does just that.










R. Lucille Samuel
Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild of Texas PHA
Heroines of the Templars Crusade
International Grand Senior Shepherdess
International Grand Deputy of Texas
International Grand Court of Cyrene Crusaders






*TAKING CONTROL*​


*Proverbs 23:9*

*Speak not in the ears of a fool; for he will despise the wisdom of thy word. *



Those of you that are computer savvy I want you to take a moment to ride with me. Those of you that are not I will be your driver. Most people know that when a computer is infected with a virus it completely shuts down all programs. All your files and software are infected by an unknown virus that usually cannot be cured. Most of the time the computer has to be thoroughly wiped clean and all software and hardware reloaded. This is so costly and time consuming especially when 80% of our time is spent on computer technology.

Many people are afraid to learn or become acquainted with computers or any type of advanced technology. They don’t feel confident or brave enough to tackle the age of modern information.

I am sure all of you can relate to the Mainframe of our organization which is our Lodges, Chapters and Palaces. Because we allow these viruses to enter our organizations and spread their infectious ignorance our Order is becoming a Social Club instead of a well respected Masonic Order.

We have lost our confidence in ourselves and forgotten that this great Order is based upon true brother and sisterhood and not friendship. It is respect for all others and not only listening but truly hearing what you were taught during your obligation at the Altar. The most sincere respect of another is hearing what others have to say and not always monopolizing the conversation.

How can you consider yourself a member of any organization when you can’t look your own brother or sister in the eye? How can you deny others admission into the order because of the hatred you have for their friend or mentor? What gives you the right to slander your brother or sister because of envy or hatred? Did you know Haters are people with NO vision and they envy progress? Many people live for compliments and not accomplishments.






.
R. Lucille Samuel
Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild of Texas PHA
Heroines of the Templars Crusade
International Grand Senior Shepherdess
International Grand Deputy of Texas
International Grand Court of Cyrene Crusaders


Instead of being the problem try solving the problem! All these smiling wolves in sheep’s clothing need to be eliminated. Don’t come to me with gossip about me. Stop the gossip instead of entertaining it. You can’t play both sides of the fence or ride the fence. You either saddle that horse and ride or stay in the Barn! Some of you are pretty weak when you allow friendship to override integrity and your own self respect. When you allow your supposedly friends (by the way they are only using you in case you did not know) to handle their dirty work so they can gain control of the Order then that makes you a pawn in their chess game. If you are so blind that you allow potentially great members to be turned away then why did you ever petition our Order? As Reverend Sampson says Are You A Fan or a Follower? Always remember a FAKE person is like GOLD because FAKE never FADES!

We need to STAND UP and TAKE BACK this Masonic Order. Those that do not have the confidence or strength to work with us instead of against us need to step aside! Our strength and struggles are the backbone of this Order. We cannot be cowards and allow this virus to infect us any longer. This virus needs to be deleted like Spam Mail! Courage is needed to speak up and say what is on our minds. Complaining to each other will solve absolutely nothing. The greatest power in the world is pen and paper. USE IT! Compromising is out of the question. Leaders you have the power to make a change. If members cannot follow the programs then get rid of them. You cannot voice any opinions sitting at home and complaining. Attend your meetings and be a part of the positive so we can eliminate the negative.

Many people have a fear of losing friendship if they voice their opinions during meetings. When you are conducting business, friendship takes a back seat. You have to be ambitious if you are pursuing leadership. Be persistent in all your efforts. When you are a threat you are always the target.



The mentality of new members today seems to be how soon can I get in and how soon can I take over. If we start at the door and work our way to the East it is well worth the wait. We have members currently that have never taken the time to thoroughly read the Constitution or the Ritual. But if you ask them when the next Ball or White Party is they have the answer.

*Proverbs 16:18*


*Pride goes before destruction and a haughty spirit before a fall.*

You will find many leaders that are lost in the clouds over their Egos. People place them on pedestals. But you are not a leader when your members don’t respect you. Leadership is defined by results and not attributes. If you really want to know the true character of a person just observe how they treat their subordinates and not their equals.

We need to stay encouraged and promote encouragement. Problems are not stop signs they are guidelines.

If we portray a lack of confidence we will not succeed and potentially fail. We cannot worry about popularity or disapproval of others. This is about regaining control of this Great Masonic Order. We would all prosper if we learned to stop trying to change the rules of the game and play the hand we are dealt.

*You already know that people outside of the Order already consider us as devil worshippers or members of a cult. WE NEED TO EDUCATE in the Communities what we are all about. Show them that we are believers of GOD and our true sense of honor!*

*When we exhibit confidence in ourselves it earns the respect of others and our membership. We must stand tall and portray competence and empower ourselves with knowledge so we are able to educate new members.*

*Until we stop fighting amongst each other the enemy will always win. We have to learn the meaning of FAITH again. We are not our Brother or Sisters Keeper when we can’t stand the sight of each other. If we want peace and perseverance we must LET GO AND LET GOD!*

*In closing I ask that we all remember “Ability is what you’re capable of doing. Motivation determines what you do. Attitude determines how well you do it.*





Lucille Samuel
Grand Princess Captain
Lone Star Grand Guild of Texas PHA
Heroines of the Templars Crusade
International Grand Senior Shepherdess
International Grand Deputy of Texas
International Grand Court of Cyrene Crusaders

Please do not hesitate to contact Grand Princess Captain R. Lucille Samuel at rouchellion@yahoo.com






 








Continue reading...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 12, 2015)

This address is just as good today as it was when I read it a year ago.  I mention this because this post contains the statement "given at her Grand Session last week".  As good as the ideas are, there is a subtle, deceptive element in this post that disturbs me.  Why have the date and location where it was given been stripped out of the text?  Why does the poster want us to think that it was said last week?

Forgive me, but one of the things I look for in any convincing argument is completeness.  Offering an incomplete argument is a common deceptive practice, especially on the internet.  The data in this argument is incomplete, and the data that is given is deceptive.  I have to ask myself why.


----------



## BroBook (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes,yes&yes!!!SMIB


----------

